# Cane Toads Wanted for Taste Aversion Project



## alichamp (Nov 15, 2016)

*"Cane toad sausages on the menu for Kimberley wildlife in taste aversion project"
*
Residents in Western Australia's north have been asked 
to collect as many cane toads as they can to be minced 
for a mass "toad sausage" delivery in the Kimberley.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-...lp-protect-native-species-in-wa-north/8024904


----------



## Wally (Nov 15, 2016)

The ultimate 'mystery bag' without the 'mystery'.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Nov 16, 2016)

Could trial them at schoolies week on the Gold Coast. Would help determine how smart some of these kids actually are.


----------

